# what kind of treats do give your dog?



## doggiedad

i give my dog a variety of biscuits, freeze dried liver, chicken strips,
trachea, tendons, bully sticks, a slice of cucumber, apples,
pears, cantalope, blueberries. that's all i can think for now.


----------



## Celt

Home dehydrated chicken strips, biscuits, beggin strips, marrow bone biscuits, cheese, ice cream,small pieces of oatmeal cookies, bits of people food, and bones. Pretty much almost anything lol


----------



## MollyWoppy

Any kind of treats that are 1) Made in the US, Canada, Oz or NZ (or some other reputable countries) and 2) have only 1 or 2 ingredients. Namely some type of dried meat or organ. I really like the dried lamb or beef lung, dried tripe, dried liver and dried fish. In summer she gets frozen tripe ball things. Also Bully sticks etc.
She really likes the crap she gets from Walgreens or my Banks Drive Through's though, go figure.


----------



## malluver1005

I rarely give treats. When I do, he gets dehydrated salmon and beef.


----------



## tem_sat

Diced turkey gizzards. :becky:


----------



## sandra0606

I give bison and chicken treats to my chihuahua...He loves them


----------



## greyshadows

Homemade jerky, bully sticks and apples. My dogs don't like organ meat or tracheas, weird huh? Oh and they love the cookies at the bank too! What's up with that?!


----------



## wags

I have right now, the Charlie bear liver treats ,and Just bought the wellness the chicken with hmmmm is it liver I don't remember, but they are those chewy ones that I have cut in 1/2, and the small Mother Hubberd training size low cal treats! Oooh, I also love I believe it was Chowder who told me about the lamb treats which my dogs adore! I make them dehydrated liver, chicken and my daughter makes a peanut butter treat for them! They get these very limited! Twice a day actually unless hmmm someone else slips them one haha! But I only buy the lesser calorie treats and the homemade are of course the best!


----------



## whiteleo

I only use 1 brand of treat, they are freeze dried liver treats and come in many flavors made in USA. Etta Says!, Inc. All Natural Freeze-dried Liver Treats, and Eco-friendly Dog Products :: Home


----------



## Igandwhippetlover

We use Pure Bits, trachea, tendons, bully sticks, apples,
cantaloupe, blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, green beans,
baby carrots, yellow squash, zucchini and cucumber on occasion.


----------



## Khan

Freeze Dried Liver or Lung are favorites around here. Since Khan is the sensitive one, I tend to buy 1 ingredient treats, that way they can all have them without worry!


----------



## Yorkie967

Interesting...nobody here likes antler's or Himalayan chews? btw my yorkie loves cantaloups but my maltese takes one whiff and she takes off like it's poison. they love mangos though.


----------



## xchairity_casex

malluver1005 said:


> I rarely give treats. When I do, he gets dehydrated salmon and beef.


i expected you to say "i rarely give treats but when i do,i give Dos equis"

sorry i watch too much tv...


----------



## Igandwhippetlover

We do give the dogs baby carrots, strawberries, blueberries, raspberries, cucumbers, zucchini, cantaloupe, celery and green beans. This in on top of the Pure Bits.


----------



## Yorkie967

Anyone care for some FREE liver/heart treats from Riddick?

Riddick's All Natural USA Dog Jerky Treats!


----------



## magicre

they think their organs are treats and their joint support chewables.


----------



## bridget246

I feed too many treats to use organs. Made some dehydrated pork treats. Thinking of making some salmon, and beef treats as well. It is amazing how much cheaper and healthier it is to make your own.

Edit: Never mind on the salmon treats. The fat is the best part of the fish. I'll just stick with the beef and pork .


----------



## sozzle

I give dehydrated lung (stinks to high heaven) but he always coughs afterwards because they are so dry, bullysticks, cheese (occasionally) and Possyum (www.superiorchunky.co.nz) dogroll as it is very firm and easy to handle, that's my go to treat for walks at the river which I also offer to other dogs (with owners permission). I don't think you have dogroll in USA? basically cooked meat with some sort of cereal/veges cooked in a big roll that you just chop bits off to feed your dog.


----------



## frogdog

small raw pieces of meat...sometimes will dehydrate...bullysticks

in my opinion, doesn't need treats so much since feeding raw

the dog gets chicken feet and rmb's rotated daily...what better treat is there


----------



## wolfsnaps88

Before diving into a raw diet, my guys got anything under the sun. I used to be a hard core couponer so if there was a coupon out along with a sale, I would stock up on treats. I would call them inside on their potty breaks and everyone got a treat. I have tons of Rachel Rays jerky treats at the moment. They got canine carryouts, beggin strips, all kinds of biscuits...basically a lot of crap. 

Now that we do raw, treats are rare. I think their food IS a treat. I stopped giving them treats to come inside...they still come inside. I am cutting back on stuff and have already given away a lot of their treats (shhh, don't tell them that). I have a few bags of dehydrated lamb lung I dole out as treats now. When those run out I am considering making my own dried treats. Dozer still gets to clean out my yoplait yogurt cups (he is a nut for those). Whoever wants fruit or veggies gets it (Dozer loves all fruit, Sarge will eat a piece here and there, and Hunter says no thanks). 

I do still give them stuff to chew on inside the house like bully sticks and rawhide. Yep, we do rawhide every now and again. I think they have lost almost all interest it it these days. Dozer carries one around but doesn't chew on it very much. They need to have SOMETHING to chew on inside.


----------



## lopac

I just purchased a 3 1/2 lb container of Jerky Treats made by Del Monte. These are not brittle like some jerky but quite soft. My puppy seems to like them. I'm ccncerned as to how long they can ke kept at room temperature. At 1 or 2 per day it will be some time before they are used up. Perhaps they should be frozen. Any comments would be appreciated.
Lopac


----------



## AveryandAudrey

I give freeze dried liver, trachea. I also give pumpkin, yogurt, and a smear of peanut butter in their kongs. I've been wanting to get some bully sticks but have yet to do so. My dogs like fruit but I don't feed it really. I try to keep it all meat based apart from those kong fillings.


----------



## Neeko

Bully sticks, dried lamb lung, dried liver. I individually freeze chicken hearts, gizzards and feet on cookie sheets, and keep them in bags in the freezer for healthier treats.


----------



## Unosmom

I buy a variety of things, as long as it passes the good ingredient list test, anything goes. He doesn't get a lot of cookie type treats just because they're fattening, I tend to buy grain free ones like dried liver or fish, bully sticks, trachea, etc. He also loves carrots.


----------



## Unosmom

> I just purchased a 3 1/2 lb container of Jerky Treats made by Del Monte. These are not brittle like some jerky but quite soft. My puppy seems to like them. I'm ccncerned as to how long they can ke kept at room temperature. At 1 or 2 per day it will be some time before they are used up. Perhaps they should be frozen. Any comments would be appreciated.


I think I know which ones you're talking about, they come in a plastic tub right?
I couldnt find the exact ingredient list but I remember looking at it before and seeing propylene glycol, soy and sugar among other things. So not really a quality treat.


----------



## AveryandAudrey

The dogroll that was spoken of earlier sounds like something here in the States called Fresh Pet Roll


----------



## Yorkie967

lopac said:


> I just purchased a 3 1/2 lb container of Jerky Treats made by Del Monte. These are not brittle like some jerky but quite soft. My puppy seems to like them. I'm ccncerned as to how long they can ke kept at room temperature. At 1 or 2 er day it will be some time before they are used up. Perhaps they should be frozen. Any comments would be appreciated.
> Lopac


I just buy human grade jerky Jack links from ebay really cheap and eat some myself. I found out that the jerky that we eat is the same price as the ones made for dogs if you know where to get good deals so why not give them the good stuff. In fact I still have about 10 individual long sticks left from a box full I bought a year ago it's sealed vacuumed packed if you're in SD I'll gladly give you some as my little dogs can't finish it. And yes I keep them in the fridge or freezer before and after opening them.


----------



## Midnight

*I never thought of this.....*



Yorkie967 said:


> I just buy human grade jerky Jack links from ebay really cheap and eat some myself. I found out that the jerky that we eat is the same price as the ones made for dogs if you know where to get good deals so why not give them the good stuff. In fact I still have about 10 individual long sticks left from a box full I bought a year ago it's sealed vacuumed packed if you're in SD I'll gladly give you some as my little dogs can't finish it. And yes I keep them in the fridge or freezer before and after opening them.


OMG, I never thought of human grade jerky as a treat for my dog. Now that you mention it though I'll bet my little guy would love them. Certainly worth a try and I can get them at Costco in a tub. Right now Midnight is on "Waggin Train" jerky tenders for treats and likes them enough that he will even dance for those. LOL


----------



## kaliberknl

Midnight said:


> OMG, I never thought of human grade jerky as a treat for my dog. Now that you mention it though I'll bet my little guy would love them. Certainly worth a try and I can get them at Costco in a tub. Right now Midnight is on "Waggin Train" jerky tenders for treats and likes them enough that he will even dance for those. LOL


Did you know they are made in China and are causing kidney failure in dogs? Please Google FMI and stop feeding immediately.


----------



## Maxy24

For trips to the park (so recall training and for tolerating people being close to us) I bring leftover meat from dinner cut up into treats or I bring cold cuts if we have no leftovers. For walks (so for playing "Look at That" with both people and dogs) I bring natural balance rolls that I cut up into treat size (he loves those things). For the anti-bark training we're doing (he barks at dogs passing the house) I have a container of treats that sits out in the living room. That contains freeze dried liver of some sort, sample kibbles I get at the store, and venison jerky I made myself. When the venison runs out I'll make other types of jerky. 

After all of that I can't actually give him treats for any sort of command training, so I just use his dinner and breakfast. On some days I'm afraid he gets more treats than food for his meals. luckily the natural balance rolls and some of the anti-bark treats are actually "complete and balanced" but I still sort of worry about how many treats he's getting compared to actual food...I had to cut down on his meal sizes because of how many treats he was getting.


----------



## Midnight

kaliberknl said:


> Did you know they are made in China and are causing kidney failure in dogs? Please Google FMI and stop feeding immediately.


OMG, yes, so I found out about 20 min ago from a lady who treasures her 11 yr old dog as much as I trasure my 4 yr old. In fact I returned here to do an update when I saw your post. So jerky treats are out! I'm on the hunt for USA made treats. Suggestions anyone??


----------



## Yorkie967

that's why it's a no brainer to give them Jack Links made in usa and you can snack along with them:tongue1:


----------



## nfedyk

We use Oliver's regular dog kibble for treats when he does commands. However he hates to be brushed so then we have to give his favorite treats. This includes small pieces of chicken, cheese and hot dogs.


----------



## Little Brown Jug

My guys barely get treats. Boone and Woof don't even get excited like most dogs when you ask if they want a treat or cookie. Usually they get a little bit of dehydrated chicken, duck, turkey or cheese for things like behaving during a stressful situation (ex: Boone gets horribly stressed for his nails but if he lays there decently he gets a small goodie). Ranger was raised getting more treats then dog food so he basically went threw major withdrawl when I first came around lol.


----------

